# SE Spring trout round up



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info i had no idea so do they have any chance of living then usually after that or no all of them die?


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Theoretically they could live but the makeup of their biological DNA and they're physical exhaustion and lack of eating contributes to a near 100% die off after spawning in Chinooks. Atlantic Salmon do sometimes survive and return to the lake after spawning. Much of what contributes to their death is the ingrained physiology that they developed from their ocean dwelling ancestors who typically have to fight their way up hard flowing rivers with many natural obstacles to clear/jump. As mentioned if you look it up online you can get much more scientific and detailed insight.

Basically it's natures way for them and it's very unique in vertebrates to die off after mating. Yet is very common in insects.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow yah once again thank you for the info that's insane about those Atlantic salmon though


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Atlantics will generally return to the ocean / lake, provided they have that opportunity. Pacifics, on the other hand, tend to feed the masses.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I gotcha so how was everyone's fishing weekend


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually haven't fished the paint in over two weeks. Been too busy with school and hockey but now that's school is out I'm hitting it as soon as the water goes down. Got some nice pike and a 11 inch crappie up north this weekend though. The crappie hit a thunderstick that was about half the size of itself lol.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol those crappie will bite on anything but yah I haven't been to paint just because every time I get the oppurtunity it's always high and muddy


----------

